# FAMILY FIRST CC 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

1ST ANNUAL FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW SEPT 4 AN 5TH SO MARK YOUR CALANDER THIS SHOW WILL BE OFF THE HOOK.WE ARE HAVING A HUGE CONCERT AND HOP NAMES OF THE ARTIST WILL BE ANNOUNCED AS SOON AS POSSIBLE FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

woowoo.... Family First :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

im there


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: You know where down! :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Nice!! :h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 26 2010, 03:07 PM~17010064
> *1ST ANNUAL FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW SEPT 4 AN 5TH SO MARK YOUR CALANDER THIS SHOW WILL BE OFF THE HOOK.WE ARE HAVING A HUGE CONCERT AND HOP NAMES OF THE ARTIST WILL BE ANNOUNCED AS SOON AS POSSIBLE FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

have you guys found a spot yet


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

family first ----you know will be there... :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:cheesy: uso's there!


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

ALL SHIT A 2 DAY EVENT,CANT,WAIT,IS ANY OL,SCHOOL,OLDIES,PERFORMERS, i have a feeling this is going 2 be the biggest car show SACRA has seen in a long time, good luck,BROS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE THERE................. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Mar 27 2010, 11:37 PM~17021379
> *SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE THERE................. :biggrin:
> *



see you there homie


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

THANKS YOU GUYS FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE DO HAVE A SPOT JUST WANT TO WORK OUT FINAL DETAILS TO POST,BUT WILL POST SOON AS POSSIBLE AND THE FLYERS WILL BE DONE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 29 2010, 04:06 PM~17035815
> *THANKS YOU GUYS FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE DO HAVE A SPOT JUST WANT TO WORK OUT FINAL DETAILS TO POST,BUT WILL POST SOON AS POSSIBLE AND THE FLYERS WILL BE DONE SOON :biggrin:
> *



Hellz Yeah Mane!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Chzmo will be in the house


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 29 2010, 11:52 PM~17041131
> *BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE
> *


 :h5: :rimshot: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Mar 29 2010, 09:36 PM~17040535
> *Chzmo will be in the house
> *


Thank you for the support CHZMO :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 29 2010, 10:52 PM~17041131
> *BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE
> *


I NO U GUYS ARE ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT TITO


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Mar 29 2010, 03:41 PM~17036128
> *Hellz Yeah Mane!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 30 2010, 02:19 PM~17045752
> *
> I NO  U GUYS ARE ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT TITO
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RIGHT ON , RIGHT ON
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

where's all da 411? :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 31 2010, 01:44 PM~17056971
> *where's all da 411?  :biggrin:
> *


SOON SOON I WILL POST :biggrin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 31 2010, 02:56 PM~17057054
> *SOON SOON I WILL POST :biggrin:
> *



u know EL RAIDER will b there


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:run:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:nicoderm: :boink: :naughty: its going to be of da hook


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Apr 3 2010, 10:46 PM~17089440
> *:nicoderm:  :boink:  :naughty: its going to be of da hook
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Apr 3 2010, 10:46 PM~17089440
> *:nicoderm:  :boink:  :naughty: its going to be of da hook
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:run: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

JUST GOT CONFIRMATION THE SHOW WILL TAKE PLACE AT TREASURE ISLAND ON SUN SEPT 5 IT WILL BE A INDOOR OUTDOOR SHOW WE ARE HAVING IT BETWEEN SAC AND SAN JOSE SO IT WILL BE EASIER FOR MORE CLUBS TO ATTEND MORE UPDATES SOON TO COME AND THERE WILL BE A BIG HOP AND ALSO BIG CONCERT SO STAY TUNED :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 8 2010, 03:23 PM~17136371
> * JUST GOT CONFIRMATION THE SHOW WILL TAKE PLACE AT TREASURE ISLAND ON SUN SEPT 5 IT WILL BE A INDOOR OUTDOOR SHOW WE ARE HAVING IT BETWEEN SAC AND SAN JOSE SO IT WILL BE EASIER FOR MORE CLUBS TO ATTEND MORE UPDATES SOON TO COME AND THERE WILL BE A BIG HOP AND ALSO BIG CONCERT SO STAY TUNED :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 8 2010, 02:23 PM~17136371
> * JUST GOT CONFIRMATION THE SHOW WILL TAKE PLACE AT TREASURE ISLAND ON SUN SEPT 5 IT WILL BE A INDOOR OUTDOOR SHOW WE ARE HAVING IT BETWEEN SAC AND SAN JOSE SO IT WILL BE EASIER FOR MORE CLUBS TO ATTEND MORE UPDATES SOON TO COME AND THERE WILL BE A BIG HOP AND ALSO BIG CONCERT SO STAY TUNED :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 8 2010, 03:23 PM~17136371
> * JUST GOT CONFIRMATION THE SHOW WILL TAKE PLACE AT TREASURE ISLAND ON SUN SEPT 5 IT WILL BE A INDOOR OUTDOOR SHOW WE ARE HAVING IT BETWEEN SAC AND SAN JOSE SO IT WILL BE EASIER FOR MORE CLUBS TO ATTEND MORE UPDATES SOON TO COME AND THERE WILL BE A BIG HOP AND ALSO BIG CONCERT SO STAY TUNED :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Apr 8 2010, 02:26 PM~17136393
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:around: :sprint:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 8 2010, 03:23 PM~17136371
> * JUST GOT CONFIRMATION THE SHOW WILL TAKE PLACE AT TREASURE ISLAND ON SUN SEPT 5 IT WILL BE A INDOOR OUTDOOR SHOW WE ARE HAVING IT BETWEEN SAC AND SAN JOSE SO IT WILL BE EASIER FOR MORE CLUBS TO ATTEND MORE UPDATES SOON TO COME AND THERE WILL BE A BIG HOP AND ALSO BIG CONCERT SO STAY TUNED :biggrin:
> *



u know i need a vendor spot :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 9 2010, 02:02 PM~17146303
> *u know i need a vendor spot  :biggrin:
> *


YOU NO I ALREADY COUNTED YOU :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 9 2010, 06:12 AM~17143087
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WASSUP LOCS


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 9 2010, 03:03 PM~17146309
> *YOU NO I ALREADY COUNTED YOU :biggrin:
> *



thx bro


----------



## cALLEY CAT (Apr 3, 2008)

GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT.... uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 9 2010, 04:38 PM~17146988
> *GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT.... uffin:
> *




sounds like a caravan from the 831


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 9 2010, 08:52 PM~17149029
> *sounds like a caravan from the 831
> *


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

sweet


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Friday, April 16th, 2010
Radisson Hotel Grand Ballroom

Live in Concert:
The Miracles 
The Contours 
The Platters feat. Sonny Turner 
& The Crystals 


Tickets on sale at The Radisson Hotel Gift Shop (916) 922-2020, ACME Tops & Tunes (916) 429-2293, online at Ticketmaster.com or charge by phone (866) 448-7849.

This one of a kind event comes to Sacramento and gives audiences a chance to relive the legendary sounds of Rock and Roll Hall Of Fame artists live on one stage in one night. This will be a night to remember to enjoy three decades of hits with the classic sounds of some of the legendary singers and pioneers of Rock, Rhythm and Doo ***. This is definitely a must-see event


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 10 2010, 08:11 AM~17151895
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cALLEY CAT_@Apr 9 2010, 03:38 PM~17146988
> *GOTTA CHECK THIS OUT.... uffin:
> *


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@Apr 11 2010, 07:53 PM~17164080
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 9 2010, 11:28 PM~17150599
> *sweet
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

*DAM IM BOUT 2 JOIN FAMILY FIRST YALL AINT NO JOKE T.I. DAM HOW YALL PULL THAT ONE OFF ON DA BAY BACK IN MY OLD STOMPING GROUNDS MUCH PROPS FOR THAT ONE *


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 13 2010, 06:07 AM~17177088
> *DAM IM BOUT 2 JOIN FAMILY FIRST YALL AINT NO JOKE  T.I.  DAM HOW YALL PULL THAT ONE OFF  ON DA BAY  BACK IN MY OLD STOMPING GROUNDS  MUCH PROPS FOR THAT ONE
> *


THANKS LEE HOPE TO SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

CHEVITOS will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGV63_@Apr 13 2010, 07:14 AM~17177531
> *CHEVITOS will be there :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE WE LOOK FOWARD TO SEEING U GUYS THERE


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 13 2010, 06:11 AM~17177118
> *THANKS LEE HOPE TO SEE U THERE :biggrin:
> *


IF I HAVE 2 MAKE IT ON A BOAT IM THERE WITH MY RIDE  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Apr 15 2010, 10:05 AM~17201143
> *TTT
> *



:wave:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

a ritch you no your boy smiley motherfucken smooth is there a you guys go put manual.s car on a trailor so he can make it cuz if he try and drive it it will run hot 2mins on the freeway or he leave 2 days in advance and take the back roads he will make it on time LOL :0


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Hopefully my car will done by then, we'll see, but even then, ill roll through to show some love... cant wait!!


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:wow: :around:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 10 2010, 12:26 AM~17150584
> *
> *



see there cabron


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 8 2010, 03:23 PM~17136371
> * JUST GOT CONFIRMATION THE SHOW WILL TAKE PLACE AT TREASURE ISLAND ON SUN SEPT 5 IT WILL BE A INDOOR OUTDOOR SHOW get it everyone??? so no fucking excuses!!!*


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:wow: :wave:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T T T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@Apr 21 2010, 06:41 PM~17263507
> *YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE! :biggrin:
> *



Wat U Doin Vato! How u been Shadow!
:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Apr 21 2010, 09:20 PM~17266033
> *Wat U Doin Vato! How u been Shadow!
> :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Apr 19 2010, 09:48 AM~17236377
> *Hopefully my car will done by then, we'll see, but even then, ill roll through to show some love... cant wait!!
> *


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Apr 21 2010, 08:20 PM~17266033
> *Wat U Doin Vato! How u been Shadow!
> :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


COOL JUST HERE KICKIN IT. HOW ABOUT YOURSELF?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Right On
:h5:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 19 2010, 01:26 PM~17238224
> *get it everyone??? so no fucking excuses!!!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 19 2010, 12:26 PM~17238224
> *get it everyone??? so no fucking excuses!!!
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

_*STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE*_


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 1 2010, 12:00 AM~17357701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice!


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 26 2010, 03:07 PM~17010064
> *1ST ANNUAL FAMILY FIRST CAR SHOW SEPT 4 AN 5TH SO MARK YOUR CALANDER THIS SHOW WILL BE OFF THE HOOK.WE ARE HAVING A HUGE CONCERT AND HOP NAMES OF THE ARTIST WILL BE ANNOUNCED AS SOON AS POSSIBLE FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

The flyers came out tite.... :thumbsup:


----------



## spiderz (Mar 12, 2006)

It's gonna b off the hooook.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 1 2010, 01:00 AM~17357701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Jose did a good job on the flyer. TTT


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geezee916+May 1 2010, 01:00 AM~17357701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

lowriderscene will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 3 2010, 09:23 AM~17372645
> *lowriderscene will be there :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 3 2010, 08:23 AM~17372645
> *lowriderscene will be there :thumbsup:
> *


THATS what I'm taking about wikll get you guys on the next flyer :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridetillidie_@Apr 27 2010, 06:59 PM~17323963
> *STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


Good lookin out FAM


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 1 2010, 12:00 AM~17357701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 3 2010, 09:23 AM~17372645
> *lowriderscene will be there :thumbsup:
> *



why??????????????



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


was up cabrones


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 3 2010, 04:34 PM~17377121
> *why??????????????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> was up cabrones
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 4 2010, 08:06 AM~17385532
> *:dunno:
> *


sup sexy :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 4 2010, 08:15 AM~17385597
> *sup sexy :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## devotion71 (Jan 31, 2007)

Devotion will be there!


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 4 2010, 12:08 PM~17387804
> *:naughty:  :naughty:
> *



:run: 












:biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:ninja:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> :nicoderm:
> :biggrin:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> > :nicoderm:
> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

:yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 

T.
T.
T.


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devotion71_@May 4 2010, 09:24 PM~17393790
> *  Devotion will be there!
> *


  Thanks for your clubs support :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 4 2010, 09:39 PM~17394003
> *:run:
> :biggrin:
> *



LOL. TTT!


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

t.t.t for the homies, puttin together a fat show.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@May 5 2010, 07:01 PM~17404213
> *t.t.t for the homies, puttin together a fat show.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 1 2010, 01:00 AM~17357701
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

i know you guys aint from the bay but you guys are welcome to come and show some northern love like you guys did for cinco  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482










*EAST SIDE RIDERS
CHICANOS PRIDE
DUKES SANTA CLARA COUNTY
Patróns Car Club
LUXURIOUS
ANTIGUOS
CHEVITOS
GOODTIMES
BLVD. KINGS
INDIVIDUALS
DROPPED81
CALI LIFE
MADDHOPPR
NOKTUNAL
EXCANDALOW
SOCIOS
UNIQUES
KOOL IMPRESSIONS
CHILDHOOD DREAMS
BAY AREA BOSSES
INSPIRATIONS
OFFICIAL
AZTECAS
EMINENCE
SAN JOSE FINEST
DUKE'S NO.CAL
AZTEC CREATIONS
USO
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS*


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@May 3 2010, 03:07 PM~17376161
> *Good lookin out FAM
> *


_*i already knw this is gunna be one hell of a show ...cant wait*_ :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:nicoderm: :sprint:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 4 2010, 08:15 AM~17385597
> *sup sexy :naughty:  :naughty:
> *




u talking 2 me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> > :nicoderm:
> > :biggrin:
> 
> 
> uffin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 6 2010, 08:21 PM~17415000
> *i know you guys aint from the bay but you guys are welcome to come and show some northern love like you guys did for cinco
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530482
> 
> ...


THANK YOU HOMIE WE APPRECIATE IT WE WILL SEND SOME CARS FOR SURE HOMIE GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow:  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 7 2010, 10:45 AM~17419157
> *u talking 2 me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: What an attention whore. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:around: hno: hno:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 8 2010, 09:12 AM~17427552
> *:wow: What an attention whore.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


how u doing?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

And there will be a BIKINI contest :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@May 12 2010, 03:01 PM~17467934
> *And there will be a BIKINI contest :biggrin:
> *


:0 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@May 12 2010, 02:43 PM~17468424
> *:0 :naughty: :boink:
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 11 2010, 11:57 AM~17454700
> *:twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> how u doing?
> *


Super, how was the mothers day?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@May 14 2010, 03:43 PM~17492443
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: :run: :x:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@May 13 2010, 08:20 AM~17476230
> *Super, how was the mothers day?
> *




i'm not a mom :biggrin: but how was yours?


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

BTTT


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:guns: :rofl: :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

hno: :yes: :run:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

AND JUST GOT NEWS WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A SOUNDOFF COMPETITION :yes: :rimshot: :nicoderm:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@May 21 2010, 02:59 PM~17564279
> *AND JUST GOT NEWS WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A SOUNDOFF COMPETITION :yes:  :rimshot:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

kewl.... :thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@May 21 2010, 04:55 PM~17565133
> *:0
> *


got the two 6x9s ready!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@May 22 2010, 10:22 PM~17574610
> *got the two 6x9s ready!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


JBL CAST IRONS.......













:wow:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@May 23 2010, 01:17 PM~17578074
> *JBL CAST IRONS.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 them there was the shiiiiit


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@May 12 2010, 02:01 PM~17467934
> *And there will be a BIKINI contest :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vjo70764_@May 25 2010, 10:35 AM~17599093
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :naughty:
> *


WASSUP SHADOW HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

ToTheTop! :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

T.T.T.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Trying to get the car ready :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

got it marked on show to hit :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@May 21 2010, 03:59 PM~17564279
> *AND JUST GOT NEWS WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A SOUNDOFF COMPETITION :yes:  :rimshot:  :nicoderm:
> *


Wish I still had my Denali........ :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

This is a perfect spot for a car show, can't wait!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:cheesy:  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ,May 1 2010, 01:00 AM~17357701_@~
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:wow: TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> > :nicoderm:
> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

BEEN DOING ALOT OF WORK OUT THERE...THERES ALOT OF PARKING


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@May 27 2010, 05:38 PM~17626698
> *got it marked on show to hit :thumbsup:
> *


THANKYOU HOMIE YOU WONT BE DISSAPPOINTED


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jun 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17670156
> *This is a perfect spot for a car show, can't wait!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP :biggrin: HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Let's get to work now...... uffin:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

FEDERATION WILL BE THERE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 12 2010, 02:09 PM~17768698
> *TTT
> *




congrats saw u in the new lrm


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Jun 15 2010, 04:41 PM~17796849
> *SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.............. :biggrin:
> *


LETS CARAVAN :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jun 25 2010, 04:48 PM~17888144
> *TTT
> *


im there...............


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jun 15 2010, 06:42 PM~17797308
> *LETS CARAVAN :biggrin:
> *


lets roll.................... :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

chaaaooooow


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

OLD ILLUSIONS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :around: :run:


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

T.T.T


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

did the location change?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jul 2 2010, 08:31 PM~17949526
> *did the location change?
> *


Thats what I heard Too??   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

wheres the roll call list somebody do some work well


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jul 2 2010, 08:31 PM~17949526
> *did the location change?
> *



YES LOCATION HAS CHANGED. NOW WE ARE HAVING IT @ THE VALLEJO FAIRGROUNDS.


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jul 5 2010, 12:53 PM~17964374
> *YES LOCATION HAS CHANGED. NOW WE ARE HAVING IT @ THE VALLEJO FAIRGROUNDS.
> *


wtf why?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jul 5 2010, 11:53 AM~17964374
> *YES LOCATION HAS CHANGED. NOW WE ARE HAVING IT @ THE VALLEJO FAIRGROUNDS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jul 5 2010, 11:53 AM~17964374
> *YES LOCATION HAS CHANGED. NOW WE ARE HAVING IT @ THE VALLEJO FAIRGROUNDS.
> *


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Working on all the details.... once everything is finalized then the word will be out.... thanks please understand....


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jul 5 2010, 11:53 AM~17964374
> *YES LOCATION HAS CHANGED. NOW WE ARE HAVING IT @ THE VALLEJO FAIRGROUNDS.
> *


really?    :thumbsup: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jul 5 2010, 10:29 PM~17969784
> *Working on all the details.... once everything is finalized then the word will be out.... thanks please understand....
> *



lmk asap so I can just plan 2 take the kids to that park across the fairgrounds :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

it is safer i think for trailers, I always have to cross the Bay Bridge almost everyday and that " S " curve is dangerous

i can see trailers at the bottom of Treasure Island and going into the Pacific

Plus I think Vallejo is a Halfway point for cars


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by geezee916_@Jul 5 2010, 10:53 AM~17964374
> *YES LOCATION HAS CHANGED. NOW WE ARE HAVING IT @ THE VALLEJO FAIRGROUNDS.
> *


YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE! :biggrin:


----------



## ESTILOW (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17989813
> *it is safer i think for trailers, I always have to cross the Bay Bridge almost everyday and that " S " curve is dangerous
> 
> i can see trailers at the bottom of Treasure Island and going into the Pacific
> ...


Yes VALLEJO is a better way for cars and trailers to get in. 
The entrance to T.I was a little messed up for trailers and plus the over flow might haved killed the show if it block the freeway traffic. AND they doulbe booked the place so we had to do a quick move .
HOPE EVERYBODY UNDERSTAND'S
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

NEW flyers to be posted soon they are in the WORKS right now
so everybody keep them calenders marked for a good show 
Same Date and Time 

:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Jul 9 2010, 05:59 PM~18006056
> *NEW flyers to be posted soon they are in the WORKS right now
> so everybody keep them calenders marked for a good show
> Same Date and Time
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Jul 9 2010, 05:59 PM~18006056
> *NEW flyers to be posted soon they are in the WORKS right now
> so everybody keep them calenders marked for a good show
> Same Date and Time
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ImpalasYC (Apr 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-DOGS 62_@Jul 9 2010, 04:53 PM~18006011
> *Yes VALLEJO is a better way for cars and trailers to get in.
> The entrance to T.I was a little messed up for trailers and plus the over flow might haved killed the show if it block the freeway traffic. AND they doulbe booked the place so we had to do a quick move .
> HOPE EVERYBODY UNDERSTAND'S
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

T T T


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

ITS ALL GOOD FAMILY THATS 75 DOLLARS IN BRIDGE TOLLS I WONT HAVE 2 SPEND OR 78 DOLLARS DEPENDS ON WHAT TIME I WOULD HAVE CROSS DA BRIDGE VALLY-JOE IS WAY CLOSER


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

agreed


----------



## hardtop art (Sep 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Northern style c.c. will be there


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Can we get a roll call? :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

We can also be found www.facebook.com\ search family first :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks everybody for all the support
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jul 13 2010, 08:25 PM~18041337
> *Can we get a roll call?  :biggrin:
> *


Blvd Image will be in the House!!!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the support.....


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the support.....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Jul 14 2010, 05:33 AM~18043046
> *Blvd Image will be in the House!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## vtownvet707 (Jul 9, 2010)

lo*lystic 'prospect' will be there  


> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jul 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18041337
> *Can we get a roll call?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vtownvet707 (Jul 9, 2010)

lo*lystic 'prospect' will be there  


> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jul 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18041337
> *Can we get a roll call?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER will be there


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL

NORTHER STYLE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
EL RAIDER


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 16 2010, 02:08 PM~18063160
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> NORTHER STYLE
> ...



:wave:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS already said we would support


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

ROLL CALL

NORTHER STYLE
BLVD IMAGE
LO*LYSTICS
EL RAIDER 
BLVD KINGS 
SOCIOS
INDIVIDUALS
THEE STYLISTICS 
UCE 
SAN JOSE FINEST


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

aztecas will b there


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Chzmo in the house


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 16 2010, 05:12 PM~18064519
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:roflmao: :angel: :drama: :yes:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS will b there


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jul 19 2010, 08:51 PM~18088843
> *ROLL CALL
> 
> NORTHER STYLE
> ...


FEDERATION cc


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i Will be going and my Club BLVD KINGS will be there, just making sure we invited?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 2 2010, 01:09 AM~18204583
> *i Will be going and my Club BLVD KINGS will be there, just making sure we invited?
> *


I SEE YOU ON THE LIST....


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

I REGRET TO INFORM EVERYONE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO CANCEL OUR SHOW DUE TO THE VALLEJO GANG TASK FORCE TRIPPING. SO WE DID NOT WANT TO CONFUSE ANYBODY BY CHANGING THE VENUE AGAIN. TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT WE ARE THROWING A FREE BBQ WITH TRI TIP AND RIBS THAT SAME DATE, SEPT 5TH. WE WILL HAVE A DJ AT THE FREE BBQ. LATER ON THAT NIGHT WE ARE GOING TO HAVE AN AFTER PARTY AT A CLUB (TBA) WHICH WE WILL GIVE CAR CLUB DISCOUNTS. AGAIN, SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE WE ARE VERY DISAPPOINTED SO WE ARE GOING TO BE EVEN PLANNING A BETTER SHOW FOR NEXT YEAR.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 2 2010, 03:22 PM~18209506
> *I REGRET TO INFORM EVERYONE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO CANCEL OUR SHOW DUE TO THE VALLEJO GANG TASK FORCE TRIPPING. SO WE DID NOT WANT TO CONFUSE ANYBODY BY CHANGING THE VENUE AGAIN. TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT WE ARE THROWING A FREE BBQ WITH TRI TIP AND RIBS THAT SAME DATE, SEPT 5TH. WE WILL HAVE A DJ AND OUR ARTIST THAT WE SIGNED (RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY) PERFORM AT THE FREE BBQ. LATER ON THAT NIGHT WE ARE GOING TO HAVE AN AFTER PARTY AT A CLUB (TBA) FEATURING RODNEY O AND JOE COOLEY  WHICH WE WILL GIVE CAR CLUB DISCOUNTS.  AGAIN,  SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE WE ARE VERY DISAPPOINTED SO WE ARE GOING TO BE EVEN PLANNING A BETTER SHOW FOR NEXT YEAR.
> *


NOW, THAT BEING SAID...

***ROLL CALL***

CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON WHO WE CAN COUNT IN TO COME TO THE FREE BBQ AND THE AFTER PARTY ON SEPT 5TH? WE ARE REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD TIME!


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 2 2010, 04:24 PM~18209532
> *NOW, THAT BEING SAID...
> 
> ***ROLL CALL***
> ...


FEARNONE


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:420: :420:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 2 2010, 03:25 PM~18208993
> *I SEE YOU ON THE LIST....
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

were the BBQ going to be at?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

fuck the cops


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

LETHAL LOWS WILL BE THERE FOE SHO BUT WHATS THE LOCATION SO I CAN GET THERE EARLY IM HUNGRY


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 2 2010, 04:22 PM~18209506
> *I REGRET TO INFORM EVERYONE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO CANCEL OUR SHOW DUE TO THE VALLEJO GANG TASK FORCE TRIPPING. SO WE DID NOT WANT TO CONFUSE ANYBODY BY CHANGING THE VENUE AGAIN. TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT WE ARE THROWING A FREE BBQ WITH TRI TIP AND RIBS THAT SAME DATE, SEPT 5TH. WE WILL HAVE A DJ AT THE FREE BBQ. LATER ON THAT NIGHT WE ARE GOING TO HAVE AN AFTER PARTY AT A CLUB (TBA)  WHICH WE WILL GIVE CAR CLUB DISCOUNTS.  AGAIN,  SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE WE ARE VERY DISAPPOINTED SO WE ARE GOING TO BE EVEN PLANNING A BETTER SHOW FOR NEXT YEAR.
> *




:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 2 2010, 05:22 PM~18209506
> *I REGRET TO INFORM EVERYONE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO CANCEL OUR SHOW DUE TO THE VALLEJO GANG TASK FORCE TRIPPING. SO WE DID NOT WANT TO CONFUSE ANYBODY BY CHANGING THE VENUE AGAIN. TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT WE ARE THROWING A FREE BBQ WITH TRI TIP AND RIBS THAT SAME DATE, SEPT 5TH. WE WILL HAVE A DJ AT THE FREE BBQ. LATER ON THAT NIGHT WE ARE GOING TO HAVE AN AFTER PARTY AT A CLUB (TBA)  WHICH WE WILL GIVE CAR CLUB DISCOUNTS.  AGAIN,  SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE WE ARE VERY DISAPPOINTED SO WE ARE GOING TO BE EVEN PLANNING A BETTER SHOW FOR NEXT YEAR.
> *


its all good bro I wiil still suport you guys on what ever you do and plus you having tri tip bbq :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 2 2010, 04:22 PM~18209506
> *I REGRET TO INFORM EVERYONE WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO CANCEL OUR SHOW DUE TO THE VALLEJO GANG TASK FORCE TRIPPING. SO WE DID NOT WANT TO CONFUSE ANYBODY BY CHANGING THE VENUE AGAIN. TO MAKE THINGS RIGHT WE ARE THROWING A FREE BBQ WITH TRI TIP AND RIBS THAT SAME DATE, SEPT 5TH. WE WILL HAVE A DJ AT THE FREE BBQ. LATER ON THAT NIGHT WE ARE GOING TO HAVE AN AFTER PARTY AT A CLUB (TBA)  WHICH WE WILL GIVE CAR CLUB DISCOUNTS.  AGAIN,  SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE WE ARE VERY DISAPPOINTED SO WE ARE GOING TO BE EVEN PLANNING A BETTER SHOW FOR NEXT YEAR.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

t
t
t


----------



## shitychevy (May 13, 2008)

hay family first on wednesdays dawn town in the v the town gits together and has some booths and show of cars ,well the city lady that puts that together we are good budes i will talk to her to night about the 5th setting up a nether car show


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

boulevard image is down for whatever !!! just shoot the time and place :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Aug 4 2010, 03:41 PM~18229200
> *boulevard image is down for whatever !!! just shoot the time and place      :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for your support


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shitychevy_@Aug 4 2010, 04:22 AM~18224588
> *hay family first on wednesdays dawn town in the v the town gits together and has some booths and show of cars ,well the city lady that puts that together  we are good budes  i will talk to her to night about  the 5th setting up a nether car show
> *


thanks homie we appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## shitychevy (May 13, 2008)

hey on the show thing mayor said that fairgrounds vallejo don,t control but but you or i git the permit we can throw the car/bbq on the waterfrunt dountown give me a call if that something that you want to do 7077126925


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shitychevy_@Aug 5 2010, 02:03 AM~18234122
> *hey on the show thing mayor said that fairgrounds vallejo don,t control but but you or i git the permit we can throw the car/bbq on the waterfrunt dountown give me a call if that something that you want to do 7077126925
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE WE APPRECIATE IT BUT WE ARE GOING TO HAVE THE BBQ IN SAC WERE JUST FINALIZING THE PARK RIGHT NOW WE WILL LET YOU NO WHAT PARK IT WILL BE AT ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

California Lifestyles will be there


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

:wave: Whats up Homies We will see you Sept. 5th :cheesy:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST BBQ IN THE PARK...

ITS GOING DOWN!!! SEPT 5, 2010 FROM 11AM TO 6PM AT DISCOVERY PARK IN SACRAMENTO. COME GET YOUR FREE GRUB ON. WE ARE SERVING BBQ TRI TIP AND HOT DOGS FOR THE KIDS WITH SODAS AND WATERS. GET THERE EARLY FOR GOOD PARKING. THERE WILL BE A DJ, BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS,TUG OF WAR AND BRING YOUR OWN BEER! (THATS RIGHT YOU COULD DRINK IN THE PARK)

SO COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD FAMILY TIME !!!

LET ME KNOW WHO'S COMIN' OUT SO WE CAN PLAN BIG!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 9 2010, 09:57 PM~18271659
> *FAMILY FIRST BBQ IN THE PARK...
> 
> ITS GOING DOWN!!! SEPT 5, 2010 FROM 11AM TO 6PM AT DISCOVERY PARK IN SACRAMENTO.  COME GET YOUR FREE GRUB ON.  WE ARE SERVING BBQ TRI TIP AND HOT DOGS FOR THE KIDS WITH SODAS AND WATERS.  GET THERE EARLY FOR GOOD PARKING. THERE WILL BE A DJ, BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS,TUG OF WAR AND BRING YOUR OWN BEER! (THATS RIGHT YOU COULD DRINK IN THE PARK)
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

i'll be out there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :ninja: :drama:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 9 2010, 09:57 PM~18271659
> *FAMILY FIRST BBQ IN THE PARK...
> 
> ITS GOING DOWN!!! SEPT 5, 2010 FROM 11AM TO 6PM AT DISCOVERY PARK IN SACRAMENTO.  COME GET YOUR FREE GRUB ON.  WE ARE SERVING BBQ TRI TIP AND HOT DOGS FOR THE KIDS WITH SODAS AND WATERS.  GET THERE EARLY FOR GOOD PARKING. THERE WILL BE A DJ, BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS,TUG OF WAR AND BRING YOUR OWN BEER! (THATS RIGHT YOU COULD DRINK IN THE PARK)
> ...


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Aug 13 2010, 02:04 PM~18303452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Aug 9 2010, 10:57 PM~18271659
> *FAMILY FIRST BBQ IN THE PARK...
> 
> ITS GOING DOWN!!! SEPT 5, 2010 FROM 11AM TO 6PM AT DISCOVERY PARK IN SACRAMENTO.  COME GET YOUR FREE GRUB ON.  WE ARE SERVING BBQ TRI TIP AND HOT DOGS FOR THE KIDS WITH SODAS AND WATERS.  GET THERE EARLY FOR GOOD PARKING. THERE WILL BE A DJ, BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS,TUG OF WAR AND BRING YOUR OWN BEER! (THATS RIGHT YOU COULD DRINK IN THE PARK)
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

FEDERATION WILL BE THERE.... uffin:


----------



## shitychevy (May 13, 2008)

solanos finest will be there thanks for having the show :h5: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## shitychevy (May 13, 2008)

hey wuts up witcha guys no thred talk you guys alright


----------

